# Licht für Franken-aber günstiger-Zeigt her euer Teil



## traileruli (13. September 2004)

Das ist ein Erweiterungsfred zum Erfahrungsaustausch welches Licht du hast und zum Herzeigen euerer Teile- äh, Lampen/ Scheinwerfer/ Selbstbauflutlichter.
In Ermangelung der fehlenden Steine/Schotter, Kies; Penunze oder Teuronen für so eine Edelfunzel (gehts noch? 300 Scheine für ne Funzel, da kauf ich mir n ganzes Bike drum)---- habe ich mir gedacht, es gibt auch etwas weniger geldstarke Leute in Franken, die auch mal nen nightride machen, bzw im kommenden Winter biken wollen, aber durch die Früh hereinbrechende Dunkelheit behindert werden.
Also ich fang mal an. 
Meine neueste Erungenschaft:
Marawi nightpro lightning system, Expert, 2 x 12W spot und flood- Strahler, mit Flaschen-Blei/Gelakku, Handschalter, Lenkerhalter und Ladegerät. 1kg Gewicht. Strahlzeit mit einem 2,5 Std, mit 2 Strahler 1,3 std.
Preis 98 Euro.
Gibt es auch als 12/35W mit Nickel/Cadmiumakku, dann Strahlzeit 3,5std bei einem und 1,5std bei 2 Strahlern. Gewicht 850 Gramm. Preis denn 198 Euro.

Und jetzt seit Ihr dran!


----------



## TortureKing (13. September 2004)

Ja ich tu mich da auch etwas schwer, soviel Geld für ne Lampe auszugeben .... vergleichen müß0te man die mal können.

Was hälste davon, ich leih mir mal Coffes Lupine und ich radel mal zu Dir nach FO ... dann leuchten wir mal gemiensam den Kanal aus um zu sehen ob sich die Ausgaben rentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (13. September 2004)

Klingt gut. Jetzt muesst ihr nurnoch jemand aus dem Elektronikforum einladen, damit man weiss, ob die Eigenbauten mithalten koennen.


----------



## TortureKing (13. September 2004)

ui ... der Eigenbau klingt sogar sehr interessant .....


----------



## showman (13. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ui ... der Eigenbau klingt sogar sehr interessant .....



Hi King,

der Eigenbau ist sehr interessant, weil der auch super funktioniert. Gibts jetzt sogar in Edelstahlausführung von Fackelmann (Salz und Pfefferstreuer  ) Aber sei mal ehrlich. Wie oft fährst du im Dunkeln so richtig im Gelände? Für das eine mal wo ich mit Alti und Ichweißgradnetwiederhieß unterwegs war hab ich mit für 35 beim großen e ein Sigma Mirage X Set mit Diode hinten für 35 gekauft und das hat mir voll gelangt und hinterhergekommen wär ich auch mit 10 Lupines nicht  wobei eine Lupine schon echt was her macht, vor allem für so Madrialdäbbala wie mich  ums mal in deiner Sprache zu sagen. Ist mir aber echt zu teuer. Und wenn ich mit dem Bike in die Arbeit nach Nbg. fahre langt die Sigma sogar ohne X und brennt ca.3 Std. (35 Min mit der X). Hab mir jetz noch nen zweiten Akku besorgt. Wenn der erste leer ist weiß ich das Zeit zum umkehren ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## traileruli (15. September 2004)

Also, ich war wegen Zeitermangelung bereits in der Woche 2-mal nachts 20-21.30 Uhr trainieren, oder wenn mans so will "fastdarkmountainbiking" auf und ums Walbala. Stundenmittel 18 km/h nauf und nunner etwas schneller.
Die Funzel, nightpro expert, ist so wie se heist, ein nigtpro expert. Hab alles gesehen, Fernlicht hab ich nur gebraucht, wenn ich mit über 30 den Berg nuntergeschreddert bin. echt geiles Teil, nur zu empfehlen.

Gruß Uli
ps: ach ja und den entgegenkommeneden Autos auf der Überführungsetappe muß man abblenden, sonst sind se blind.


----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

..... ich mach mich auf jeden Fall erst mal an nen Eigenbau ...... Erlebnisbericht kommt dann hier rein


----------



## Beelzebub (15. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ..... ich mach mich auf jeden Fall erst mal an nen Eigenbau ...... Erlebnisbericht kommt dann hier rein



hab ich seit einem jahr vor. ich komm irgendwie immer zu nichts. event. sollten wir uns da mal zusammen tun.


----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich seit einem jahr vor. ich komm irgendwie immer zu nichts. event. sollten wir uns da mal zusammen tun.



da sind wir dann schon 3


----------



## Exilhesse (15. September 2004)

Hmm, mal fleissig mitlesen, denn für den Winter brauche ich auch ne gute Funzel und die Lupine wäre teurer als das gebrauchte Rennrad an dem sie hängen würde, ausserdem ist der Preis mehr als unverschämt. Woher bekommt man denn die Marwi? Hab noch nie etwas von dieser Firma gehört, was aber nichts heißen soll. 98  sind zum Glück ein studentenverträglicher Preis


----------



## TortureKing (18. September 2004)

also .... was ist nun ?

Belze, Nutella, FL und ich wollen ne Lampe ..... so weit sind wir schon mal .

Nachdem (mexikanische) Pizza in der nächsten Woche ausfällt sollten wir mal anfangen Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, oder ?

Also wer kann was, wer macht was, wie machen wir´s ?

Ich persönlich schlage die Lösung mit den Anhängerkupplungsdeckeln vor und vorerst mal mit nur 1er Lampe. Ne zweite ist bei Bedarf relativ schnell noch dazugebastelt und nen Um-Schalter werden wir dann wohl noch auch hinbekommen. Oder wollt Ihr gleich in die vollen und 2 Lampen also Spot und Flooter mit 25 Watt und 31 Watt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HatchMan (19. September 2004)

hallo zusammen
bin neu hier im forum und habe die lampengeschichte etz ne zeit lang verfolgt.
hab mir kurzerhand gedacht ich bau so ein teil. Kann euch das nur empfehlen macht gutes licht soweit und is kinderleicht zu bauen.
konnte das ding bis etz nur mal nachts im hof testen für nen richtigen ausflug war bis jetzt noch keine zeit aber so wie das ganze aussieht taugt das dicke.

akkutechnisch hab ich vom modellbau her 2 6zeller in ne alte isostar flasche reingepackt und mit schaumstoff ausgepolstert.

greetz HatchMan


----------



## TortureKing (19. September 2004)

HatchMan schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen
> bin neu hier im forum und habe die lampengeschichte etz ne zeit lang verfolgt.
> hab mir kurzerhand gedacht ich bau so ein teil. Kann euch das nur empfehlen macht gutes licht soweit und is kinderleicht zu bauen.
> konnte das ding bis etz nur mal nachts im hof testen für nen richtigen ausflug war bis jetzt noch keine zeit aber so wie das ganze aussieht taugt das dicke.
> ...



Mach doch mal Fotos und erzähl uns was genaueres über Bauteile, Brenndauer usw., bin auch dauernd am überlegen wie wir das in ner Getränkeflasche verpacken können und trotzdem nen leistungsfähigen Akku bekommen.



P.S. Was fährst Du ? Wann fährst Du ? Wo fährst Du ?


----------



## orchknurz (19. September 2004)

..... hier meine gedanken....
ich würde ne flasche oben aufschneiden, den akku rein gegebenfalls noch etwas auspolstern und mit einem schrumpflauch wieder schließen. is billig, sauber und schützt vor wasser und schmutz.
auch eine brotzeitdose etc. gibts ja in allen größen ( auch passend für deinen akku ) und eigenet sich gut, da sehr stabil , leicht. akku rein (polstern bei bedarf) schrumpflauch drüber fertig.

ich fahr momentan noch mit ner sigma sport mirage xtm. 15 watt. besthend aus akku,ladegerät,einen 5 watt und einen 10 watt lämpchen. reicht auch fast aus. der akku hat 6 volt und leistet 3,2 amph. kostetenpunkt zur zeit im Ebay ca 40-45 euronen.

hab jetzt von nem freund ne kaputte 5 watt mirage bekommen die ein lupine killer werden soll    
der 6volt 3,2 amph. akku is kaputt. in das gehäuse passt aber auch ein stärkerer akku. ich versuche auf bis zu 10 amph. zu kommen. da kann man ruhig ne 25 watt lampe anschließen und kann trotzdem lange fahren. das lampengehäuse soll auch bleiben. mal sehn ob da ne 20,25 oder 30 watt lampe reingeht. evtl. muß der sockel getauscht werden. mehr aufwand ist nicht nötig um eine popel 5 watt sigma zu ner X-trem lampe umzubauen....


einzelteile wie akkus, birnen,schrumpfschlauch kabel etc. gibts günstig bei conrad und so....

von der mirage gibt es auch die scheinwerfer einzeln zu kaufen. bestimmt auch von anderen herstellern.

außerdem gibt es auch richtig gute stirnlampen die ordentlich was hermachen und die man bestimmt gut und günstig umbauen kann.

also krativ sein , euros sparen und ne individuelle lampe basteln...


----------



## Hugo (19. September 2004)

@orchknurz
zu viele denkfehler....

in das miragegehäuse kannste nix stärkeres reinbaun...das dingen fängt dir dann näml. das schmelzen an...die 6fache leistung wird nich nur in licht umgewandelt  

n 10ah akku kannste in das miragegehäuse nicht einbaun..ganz abgesehn davon dass der akku dann allein schon 2 kilo wiegt und somit überall aber sicher nicht in n flaschenhalter gehört(der 10ah akku allein is grösser wie das ganze gehäuse von sigma) schon n 7,2 wie ich ihn hier noch rumfliegen hab is deutl. grösser und passt schon in keinen standartflaschenhalter mehr rein

bestell dir bei ebay n li-ion akku, damit hat deine 10watt funzel rund 15 watt und sehr weisses licht, is deutlich heller wie normal....vorteil=> 6ah incl. ladegerät gibts für 40, akku allein für knapp über 20, wiegen tut son akku 200-300gr., zwei solcher akkupacks passen bequem in ne powerbar flasche, n dritter mit bissi tüfteln auch, damit hättste 18ah bei 7,2V und vom gewicht isses nich viel mehr wie ne volle 0,75er flasche, was auch der flachenhalter verträgt.
weiterer vorteil, li-ion akku sind wesentl. unempfindlicher gegen kälte...gerade im winter interessant  

ansonsten gibts noch bei "trailtech" n xenonbrenner mit schalter und allem drum und dran(nur eben ohne akku=) für 119$
braucht 10 bis 13W (je nach stromquelle) und braucht sich auch vor lupine nich verstecken, gehäuse is alu, schön verarbeitet....naja, n koplettes system eben...wird eigentlich für quads verwendet

wenn du doch schon die 10watt mirageX hast....dann brauchste bei 6V nicht mehr zu erwartten...der alte 20W brenner von sigma kann auch ni mehr und viel stärkere 6V lampen gibts nich...zumidnest lichttechnisch nich


----------



## orchknurz (19. September 2004)

das mit 6v nicht viel geht is ja klar.  
also 7,2 oder so wirds wohl werden.
und was ich in das alte akkugehäuse unterbring ??? mal sehn. mit 6V geht auch ein starker akku rein. mit 7,2 - 8,4 oder gar 9,6V wirds net funktionieren wenn er ne hohe kapazität haben soll .
also eher n anderes gehäuse.
es gibt z.b. als 12V stiftsockellampen mit 5-50 watt für ca 5 euros ohne sockel- sowas als 6-7,2 oder 9V ist auch zu überlegen. 
nach einem passenden reflektor werd ich mich umsehen. 
also ein eigenbausystem was nicht viel kostet aber leistung satt hat, dazu  im einsatz noch brauchbar  ist , wird sicher etwas an zeit und mehreren versuchen in anspruch nehmen.
let`s do it


----------



## Hugo (19. September 2004)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> das mit 6v nicht viel geht is ja klar.
> also 7,2 oder so wirds wohl werden.
> und was ich in das alte akkugehäuse unterbring ??? mal sehn. mit 6V geht auch ein starker akku rein. mit 7,2 - 8,4 oder gar 9,6V wirds net funktionieren wenn er ne hohe kapazität haben soll .
> also eher n anderes gehäuse.
> ...



gugg doch ma ins elektroforum...gibt wirklich haufenweise ideen und aregungne, gerade auch was die akkus betrifft, vor allem kannste da über den sinn oder unsinn einzlner teile wie leuchtmittel etc. suchen....schonma überlegt in die mirageX ne 20W IRC eiin zu baun? dann braucshte nur n 12V akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (19. September 2004)

des mir der 20 watt werd ich ausprobsn...  wird wohl nicht der einzige versuch bleiben. was ich mir auch denke ist das wenn man z.b. ne 6v lampe und 6v akku hat, des nicht so optimal is. weil der akku voll geladen a bisl über 6 volt bringt. jedoch nach kurzer brenndauer die 6v nicht mehr halten kann. also werd ich erstmal für meine alltags 5 + 10 watt / 6V funzel nen 7,2 volt akku dranhängen. für die straße völlig ausreichend. 
fürs biken zu später stund im wald wird wohl was mit leistung gebaut werden.
was leuchtet an deinem bike ??? lupine ???


----------



## HatchMan (20. September 2004)

@TortureKing

also zur brenndauer kann ich noch nicht viel sagen den der akku ist bis jetzt noch nicht in der entgültigen ausführung habe bis jetzt testhalber nur nen bleiakku mit 12v darn und 6.5ah der ist für die zwecke natürlich viel zu schwer und zu groß also ich tendiere in richtung Nicad oder Nimh zellen welche mit 3000mha das sollte reichen die passen gut in die flasche. davon dann 12 stück macht 14.4v.

als lampe hab ich wie beschrieben ne 20w decostar von osram genommen.
kleinen schalter ins gehäuse und den chince stecker.

wegen den bildern mach ich noch welch.

und biken bin ich meist an der alten veste oder am tiergarten in nbg.
zeiten hab ich keine festen aber kondietionell bin ich noch nicht auf dem damm. hab zu lange pause gemacht deshalb bezweifel ich das ich bei euch mithalten kann. sonst währ ich schon mal zu altitute an die veste gekommen.
fahren tu ich ein marin rocky ridge mit ein paar maguras dran.
aber mann kann bestimmt mal was ausmachen.

greetz hatchMan


----------



## FuzzyLogic (20. September 2004)

@HatchMan: An der Veste kann prinzipiell erstmal jeder mithalten, sogar ich.  Und das sind lauter nette Leute, die warten auch zwischendurch kurz, wenn einem das Tempo zu hoch ist. Am besten Du kommst mal an einem Termin, wo auch Sunflower und ich uns angesagt haben, dann geht es ohnehin nicht so schnell voran.


----------



## TortureKing (20. September 2004)

zB. diese Woche Mittwoch .... da fährt wenn alles klappt, der alte SSP-Sack auch mit .... aber nur so lange es hell genug ist (hab nämlich noch keine Lampe)


----------



## blacksurf (20. September 2004)

jajavorsicht der tut immer nur so harmlos...
und klopft Sprüche, dabei ist er der größte Fit****er

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (20. September 2004)

pfff


----------



## nutallabrot (20. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem (mexikanische) Pizza in der nächsten Woche ausfällt sollten wir mal anfangen Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, oder ?



Was? Pizzaplauder fällt aus? Warum denn das?


----------



## TortureKing (20. September 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> Was? Pizzaplauder fällt aus? Warum denn das?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1475506#post1475506
guckst du


----------



## FuzzyLogic (20. September 2004)

Also brauchen wir (inklusive Beelze) viermal Osram IRC 20W, 24° Abstrahlwinkel, richtig?

Ausserdem vier Bleigel Akkus, 3,4 Ah (oder will da jemand was ausgefalleneres/teureres probieren?).

Dann ein paar Meter Kabel, ne Handvoll Schalter, Fassungen, Sicherungen mit Halter...ueber Befestigung am Bike / Gehaeuse denke ich kann sich jeder selbst Gedanken machen (denke ich werde ne Gardenbrause nehmen, es sei denn, ich finde was im passenden Durchmesser aus Metall...)

Zumindest die ersten beiden Posten sollte man wohl aus Kostengruenden gemeinsam bestellen, oder? Wer dabei ist: PM an mich.


----------



## nutallabrot (20. September 2004)

achso, capisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HatchMan (20. September 2004)

also wenn diesen mittwoch was geht versuch ich mir mal den tag frei zu bekommen (Nachmittag-Abend freiräumen) dann werden wir ja sehen. aber ich denke mal das wird dann im alte veste threat bekannt gegeben.
hoffentlich is das erst gegen 16:00Uhr voher komm ich ned nach hause und dann muss ich erst mal noch rüber radeln. 

dann lern ich dort auch endlich mal die strecken kennen ich kenn mich da nämlich null aus.
evtl bring ich noch anhang mit (mightym) der war schon mal mit altitude unterweg so weit ich weis aber bisher auch nur einmal.

greetz hatch


----------



## TortureKing (24. September 2004)

was ist mit der Bestellung ?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. September 2004)

Nachdem sich ausser Sunflower und dem Tortenkoenig keiner bei mir gemeldet hat gehe ich davon aus, dass sonst kein Bedarf besteht und mache am WE die Bestellung fertig.

Naechste Woche wird dann gebastelt, und dann wird es hell in Franken!


----------



## TortureKing (24. September 2004)

hast du schon die "Fassung" ?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. September 2004)

Habe zu Hause eine alte Plastikdose gefunden, die passen koennte. Will aber erstmal warten bis ich den Strahler habe, damit ich den mal "zur Anprobe" mit in ein Kaufhaus oder einen Baumarkt nehmen kann, da findet sich sicher noch was passendes aus Metall...


----------



## TortureKing (25. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zu Hause eine alte Plastikdose gefunden, die passen koennte. Will aber erstmal warten bis ich den Strahler habe, damit ich den mal "zur Anprobe" mit in ein Kaufhaus oder einen Baumarkt nehmen kann, da findet sich sicher noch was passendes aus Metall...



Also ich hab mnir Anhängerkupplungsteile besorgt und die mal an meiner Schreibtischlampe mit ner normalen Halo betrieben ... unsere werden ja noch heißer ..... zwar mit Fahrtwindkühlung ..... ich möchte auch am liebsten was aus Metall, also wenn Du was findest was funktioniert ... ich brauche 3


----------



## TortureKing (25. September 2004)

hehe ... heute hab ich das ultimative Metallgehäuse in unserer Küche gefunden .... leicht und perfekt für die Gummidichtung passend 

..... mehr gibt es bald per Bild 

Wichtig !
Die IRC Lampen gibt es hier http://www.lichtkaufhaus.de/product_info.php?products_id=6463 gerade im Angebot


----------



## traileruli (28. September 2004)

Hallo Leute, hab mich mal um die "günstigen, industriellen" Lampen von der Fa Marawi gekümmert:
*WER WILL SOO EINE ? * (Beschreibung Siehe unten)

In Ermangelung der fehlenden Schotters eine echte Alternative zur Lupine !
Hab diese jetzt seit 2 einhalb Wochen im Gebrauch und bin vollauf begeistert!

Beschreibung:
Marawi nightpro lightning system, Expert, 2 x 12W spot und flood- Strahler, mit Flaschen-Blei/Gelakku, Handschalter, Lenkerhalter und Ladegerät. 1kg Gewicht. Strahlzeit mit einem 2,5 Std, mit 2 Strahler 1,3 std.
Preis 98 Euro.
Gibt es auch als 12/35W mit Nickel/Cadmiumakku, dann Strahlzeit 3,5std bei einem und 1,5std bei 2 Strahlern. Gewicht 850 Gramm. Preis denn 198 Euro.


----------



## TortureKing (28. September 2004)

hmm ... so ein kleiner Vergleich wäre wirklich mal nett, da 98  schon in ne preislich angenehmere Richtung geht ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (28. September 2004)

In der aktuellen Bike Sport News ist ein Lampentest drin. Lupine, Marwi, ... sind vertreten. Inklusive Leuchtvergleich. Was interessant ist ist der vergleich zwischen VW Bus Fernlicht, Supernova und Edison. Die Supernova und die Edison übertreffen das Fernlicht auf den ersten 40m bei weitem.
MfG Deer_KB1


----------



## maggus12345 (28. September 2004)

hi ihr, 

mal ne frage: hat einer von euch schon mal so ne kopflampe ausprobiert???
so eine, wie die jungs zum höhlenklettern verwenden???
vielleicht wärs ja was, hab davon aber keine ahnung und bin auch noch auf der suche, nachts durch den wald radeln zu können. 

ist schon ätzend, wennst aus der arbeits kommst, und es ist dunkel.

greets

markus


----------



## rex_sl (1. Oktober 2004)

ich hab auch mal ne lampe gebaut. jetzt fahr ich lupine.

solche selbstbaudinger sind fürn hintern. sowas kostet in guter ausführung auch locker 140 euro.

sone passubio kostet 310 euro. is zwar doppelt so teuer. nur ich hab nicht soviel geld zum rausschmeißen, lieber gleich was gutes und dann machts im winter viel mehr spaß.

baut ruhig und schämt euch hinterher-


----------



## harry kroll (1. Oktober 2004)

ich fahre selber lupine und finde die echt super, aber was sich da hatchman zusammengebaut hat, alle achtung. das ding ist heller als meine lupine, leider.
und sein akku hält auch sehr lange. tja, mal schauen, der winter hat ja noch nicht ganz angefangen, aber bis jetzt muß ich sagen, hut ab vor hatchmans
lampe.

ciao harry


----------



## traileruli (1. Oktober 2004)

Also, ich bin am Mittwoch mit Besuch aus Potsdam bis 21 Uhr Freeriden in der Fränkischen, hinter Forchem auf der Rettener Kanzel gewesen. 
Meine Marawi Nigthpro Expert hab ich nicht geladen, da ich wissen wollte wie lang die hält. Fazit, 2x 1,5 Std fahren, mit zusätzlichem gebrauch vom Fernlicht, wenns nottat, dann hat die Funzel stark nachgelassen.
ABER- mein Besuch aus Potsdam hatte so eine BASTEL-Funzel-
RESPEKT, 15 und 35 Watt, mit Trinkflasche voller Einzelakkus, whow war die hell. Mal gucken ob ich die Bastelanleitung kriege. Und die 1,5 Std Freeriden , mit Bike in die Botanikwerfen, bei Regen usw, hat dem sein Bastelding auch klaglos überstanden.
Also, sach nix gegen Bastellösungen!
gruß Uli


----------



## HatchMan (1. Oktober 2004)

danke für die blumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (2. Oktober 2004)

Demnächst gibt es bei Aldi eine Lampe mit 5 LED's und 1 Xenonbrenner für 15 EUR. Ich werd mir das Ding auf jeden Fall anschauen und dann überlegen, ob man auf der Basis nicht was sinnvolles zum Radeln bauen kann.
Bisher fahr ich mit nem Eigenbau auf 20W IRC-Basis mit NiMH Akkus und das geht 2 Stunden lang wunderbar hell. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, ist doch im Winter im Dunkeln meistens die Temperatur eh so, dass 2 Stunden mehr als genug sind, oder?


----------



## TortureKing (2. Oktober 2004)

ja, die Aldi-Lampe hab ich auch gesehen ..... aber der Normalbetrieb hat nur ne Sichtweite von 10 Metern .... evtl. als Helmlampe ?

Ansonsten warte ich immer noch auf die Lieferung der Teile für den IRC-Selbstbau ....... *******, das dauert


----------



## TortureKing (25. Oktober 2004)

..... wie siehts inzwischen eigentlich mit den Selberbauereien aus ? 

Postet doch mal Eure Erfahrungen / Ergebnisse


----------



## Blackcycle (25. Oktober 2004)

Hab meine erste Lampe (oder den ersten Teil falls ich noch weiterbau) fertig, hab mich nicht groÃ mit Details beschÃ¤ftigt, sondern die Lampe auf das Wesentliche beschrÃ¤nkt: 
- LampengehÃ¤use aus Abwasserrohr (hinten offen gelassen wegen der Hitzeentwicklung der IRC-Lampen)
- Cateye-Stecklichthalterung
- Kabel mit Sicherung und Schalter im LampengehÃ¤use
- 10 Wiederaufladbare Batterien(10900m/Ah)  in Batteriehalterungen

Kosten ohne die Akku so ca. 20â¬, davon die Lampe 8â¬ und die Halterung 5â¬...

Die LichtstÃ¤rke ist net schlecht, vielleicht bau ich aber noch ein "Fernlicht". (Hatte es mir eigentlich heller vorgestellt, ist ein sehr gelbliches Licht.)
Hab leider noch kein Zeit gehabt die Lampe mal ausgiebig zu testen, also keine Ahnung wie lang sie dann unter realen Bedingungen hÃ¤lt.

Bilder hab ich leider noch keine online, weil mir hier grad mein Firewirekabel fehlt...
GruÃ Bernd


----------



## buycycle (31. Oktober 2004)

hi,

wo sin' den nun die bilder von hatchman und co?! hab jetzt auch'n bissel hier was über eigenbau-bastellampen gelesen und wollte eigentlich so günstig wie nur möglich ein eigenprojekt starten....
eigentlich hatte ich einen selbstbau mit seperhellen leds bevorzugt.... aber ich hab hier noch ein paar halo-lampen und nen bleigelakku 12v/2,2ah (gabs mal bei pollin für 5 wenn ich mich nicht täusche..., vielleicht lässt sich damit erstmal was einfaches und brauchbares konstruieren?!

Frage: was ist der unterschied zwischen decostar, irc und ner sonstigem funzel? hab hier nen spot 20W/12V/36°, einen 20W/MR16/12V und einen 35W/MR11/12V/21°

kann ich den einen oder anderen dafür einsetzen und wo liegen die vor-/nachteile der einzelnen spots?

greetz
buycycle


----------



## buycycle (31. Oktober 2004)

@Blackcycle.... 10900m/Ah pro Stück?! is des ned a bissel viel? des sind fei 10,9Ah!!! hasch da ned a "0" zuviel drin.... z.B 1900mA/h?

greetz
buycycle


----------



## TimvonHof (31. Oktober 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage: hat einer von euch schon mal so ne kopflampe ausprobiert???
> so eine, wie die jungs zum höhlenklettern verwenden???


genau das liegt mir auch auf der zunge...
kennt einer von euch ne bezahlbare helmlampe, die was taucht und einigermaße robust ist. soll nicht als solo-lampe gefahren werden, aber ich bins leid mit meiner mirage am lenker entweder äste oder die wurzel direkt vor mir zu sehen. den eigentlichen trail bekommt man nur im vorbeihuschen zu gesicht. ausserdem isses total klasse wenn man da licht hat, wo man hinguckt. besonders bei kurzen sprüngen, die gehen sonst immer ins dunkel


----------



## MightyM (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich hab mir dazu eine Tikka plus von Petzl gekauft. Die kostet ca. 30-35 â¬ und lÃ¤ft wegen LEDs sehr lange. Zum ausleuchten eines Trails ist sie viel zu schwach, optimal hingegen ist sie fÃ¼r Tacho (GPS, ect.) ablesen, bei Reperaturen in der Nacht usw. Das Stirnband kann man "Ã¶ffnen" und wieder verschlieÃen. Somit kann sie in einen Helm "eingebaut" werden. 

Bild gibts hier 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Michi


----------



## Blackcycle (1. November 2004)

buycycle schrieb:
			
		

> @Blackcycle.... 10900m/Ah pro Stück?! is des ned a bissel viel? des sind fei 10,9Ah!!! hasch da ned a "0" zuviel drin....



Nene die "0" ist da schon richtig!! 
Zu sehen hier (Artikelnr.  618829 - 14)
Sollte auf jeden Fall länger halten als meine Kondition.  
Gruß


----------



## MTB_Thomas (6. November 2004)

Also die Batterien sind ja echt der Hammer... wenn ich benke, dass ich hier nen 2,5Ah Gel-akku vor mir stehen hab der aber ungefähr 6x so groß ist (dafür aber 12V bringt) und auch ein gutes kilo wiegt... Hast du mit den Batterien schon länger erfahrung? Von der Kapazität her sind sie ja wirklich gut, wenn ich se aber wirklich nur 25 mal laden kann musste schon mit einem satz batterien pro jahr rechnen... und da du ja vermutlich auch 12V willst brauchst du ja 8 batterien... und 32 für batterien sind ja auch nicht grad günstig.
Bin am überlegen ob sowas hier http://www1.conrad.de/
(BLEIAKKU 12 V 7,2 AH 31 2,4kg Artikel-Nr.: 254320 - 8Z) nicht sinnvoller wär, nachteil von dem is halt, dass er sau schwer ist...

Weiß jemand wie das bei den 12v hallogen lampen mit erschütterungs beständigkeit ausschaut? Wenn ich mir so ein teil drann bau will ja nicht geteerte Wege fahrn... Nicht das die Dinger, wenn sie warm sind, bei den Erschütterungen dann reinhenweiße durchbrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (21. November 2004)

Ich hab mir bei conrad 4 six-packs im Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Bereich Modellbau zugelegt. NiCD, 2,4 Ah das Stück mit 7,2 Volt. Wenn ich zwei parallel und die beiden Parallelblöcke in Reihe schalte, habe ich 14,4 Volt, womit meine 7,2 Ohm Osram IRC Decostar mit satten 28 Watt lämpelt. Rechnerische Kapazität sind dann 2:24, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wohl aber nur knapp 2 Stunden. Ich werde mir noch einen kleinen Umschalter einbauen, mit dem ich per Tastendruck zwischen 14,4 Volt und 7,2 Volt wechseln kann. Für Waldautobahn und andere weniger anspruchsvolle Stellen reicht die kleinere Spannung nämlich ziemlich sicher völlig aus, auch wenn es dann nur noch 14 Watt statt 20 Watt sind. 

Insgesamt habe ich etwa 100 Euro ausgegeben und einen Tag gebastelt. Ich bins zufrieden. Hatchman (von dem hab ich die Idee mit den Modellbau-Akkus) und joerky.de seis gedankt   

Karsten

PS: Hab leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit der Lebensdauer der 12 Volt Halogenlampen gemacht. Bei mir kommt zu den Erschütterungen ja auch noch die Überspannung dazu, obwohl mir im Laden gesagt wurde, die wär gerade bei Gleichstrom nicht so tragisch. Meine Lämpchen sind mit 4000 Stunden Brenndauer angegeben. Das sind in meinem Fall 2000 nightrides. Selbst bei einer Tour pro Tag wären das über 5 Jahre. Wenn die Erschütterung 80% der Lebensdauer frißt, reiche ich immer noch ein Jahr hin. Die 8 Euro pro Lämpchen und Jahr werden mich nicht wirklich ärmer machen


----------



## Knudinsky (6. Dezember 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, hab mich mal um die "günstigen, industriellen" Lampen von der Fa Marawi gekümmert:
> WER WILL SOO EINE ? (Beschreibung Siehe unten)
> 
> In Ermangelung der fehlenden Schotters eine echte Alternative zur Lupine !
> ...



Hallo Leute, ich habe sowohl den hyper-interessanten Selbstbau-thread wie auch Euren Beitrag verfolgt - mir das Selberbauen dann aber doch nicht zugetraut. Und unter 100 EURonen ist man ja wohl auch nicht dabei. Bei ebay hab' ich mir dann eine *35W Marwi für 129,-* bestellt und warte nun darauf.   

Bei Euren Beiträgen hatte ich aber immer wieder die selbe Frage im Kopf: 

*Lenker- oder Helm-Montage ???*

Beides hat ja irgendwie Vorteile, beim Helm könnte ich mir sogar ein etwas "sicheres" Ausleuchten vorstellen, da man ja schon in eine Kurve hinein scheuen kann mit der Funzel am Kopf. Am Lenker isses wohl generell weniger Gerödel und Gekabel...?

Aber alle IBC-Selbstbauer montieren ihre Lichtorgel wohl immer am Lenker...

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht? 
... und habt Ihr Fotos ?


----------



## karstenenh (6. Dezember 2004)

Knudinsky schrieb:
			
		

> *Lenker- oder Helm-Montage ???*
> 
> Beides hat ja irgendwie Vorteile, beim Helm könnte ich mir sogar ein etwas "sicheres" Ausleuchten vorstellen, da man ja schon in eine Kurve hinein scheuen kann mit der Funzel am Kopf. Am Lenker isses wohl generell weniger Gerödel und Gekabel...?



Hi Knudinsky,

habe jetzt beides ausprobiert, am Lenker und am Helm und tendiere eindeutig zur Helmlampe. Das Licht kommt von weiter oben, damit trifft das Licht in einem deutlich steileren Winkel auf den Boden und leuchtet besser aus. Man ist nicht mehr blind für alles rechts und links neben einem und findet Abzweige so viel besser. Außerdem ist die Befestigung am Helm besser, wenn man über Kanten fährt oder kleine drops macht, weil man andern falls erstmal ins Dunkle springt oder fährt. Mit dem Kabel hab ich bei der Helmlampe weniger Probs als mit der Lenkermontage, weil ich die Akus in der Tasche habe; sie werden dann nicht so kalt. Das Kabel führe ich in der Jacke bis zum Kragen und von dort an die Lampe. Man sollte bei Helmlampe allerdings beachten, daß die Lampe nur die Kopf- aber nicht die Augenbewegung mit macht. Meine erste Fahrt mit Helmlampe führte dazu, daß ich den Kopf deutlich höher halten mußte als ich gewohnt bin, wenn ich etwas weiter sehen wollte. Eine Montage mit Höhen- und Seitenverstellung ist also sehr empfehlenswert, zumindest zum Ausprobieren. 

Am Lenker hat mich gestört, daß der Lichtkegel bei Ausgleichslenkbewegungen nicht mehr in Fahrtrichtung zeigt. Das Optimum scheint mir, eine Lampe am Helm und eine statt am Lenker, am Rahmen zu befestigen. Dann zeigt das festmontierte Licht wenigstens immer in Fahrtrichtung. 

Fotos hab ich leider noch keine.

Karsten


----------



## TortureKing (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe hervorragende Erfahrungen mit 2-Lampenbetrieb am Lenker gemacht .... eine 10 oder 20 Watt mit 36° Abstrahlung und dann eine zusätzliche Lampe mit 10° als "Fernlicht" für schnelle Passagen. Durch den großen Winkel des "Abblendlichts" sieht man auch links und rechts gut genug um bei Lenkerbewegungen immer noch "geradeaus", respektive um die Kurve gucken zu können.

Helm habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Stephan


----------



## ND! (8. Dezember 2004)

Knudinsky schrieb:
			
		

> Aber alle IBC-Selbstbauer montieren ihre Lichtorgel wohl immer am Lenker...
> 
> Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
> ... und habt Ihr Fotos ?


nachdem ich meine lampe fertig hatte, hab ich sie auch erstmal am lenker festgemacht. allerdings hat mich ziemlich schnell genervt, dass man jedesmal den lenker einschlagen muss, um zur seite zu schauen. auch auf trails war das nicht ganz so trivial, um die scharfen kurven zu blicken und nicht irgendwo gegen zu fahren.
kurz gesagt: die lampe ist jetzt *am Helm* und da bleibt sie auch!
kabel geht direkt in den rucksack zum akku und stört überhaupt nicht. nur beim rucksack- bzw. helmabsetzen muss man halt die verbindung zur lampe trennen.

bilder stell ich morgen rein, wenn ichs schaff ...

MfG Andreas


----------



## ND! (8. Dezember 2004)

Knudinsky schrieb:
			
		

> Aber alle IBC-Selbstbauer montieren ihre Lichtorgel wohl immer am Lenker...
> 
> Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
> ... und habt Ihr Fotos ?


nachdem ich meine lampe fertig hatte, hab ich sie auch erstmal am lenker festgemacht. allerdings hat mich ziemlich schnell genervt, dass man jedesmal den lenker einschlagen muss, um zur seite zu schauen. auch auf trails war das nicht ganz so trivial, um die scharfen kurven zu blicken und nicht irgendwo gegen zu fahren.
kurz gesagt: die lampe ist jetzt *am Helm* und da bleibt sie auch!
kabel geht direkt in den rucksack zum akku und stört überhaupt nicht. nur beim rucksack- bzw. helmabsetzen muss man halt die verbindung zur lampe trennen.

befestigt hab ich die lampe mit dem SKS Cross Grip am helm. einfach die langen gummibänder um lampe UND helm und den Cross Grip quasi oben auf der lampe.
bilder stell ich morgen rein, wenn ichs schaff ...

MfG Andreas


----------



## Knudinsky (9. Dezember 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ... kurz gesagt: die lampe ist jetzt *am Helm* und da bleibt sie auch! ...
> 
> ... befestigt hab ich die lampe mit dem SKS Cross Grip am helm. einfach die langen gummibänder um lampe UND helm und den Cross Grip quasi oben auf der lampe.
> bilder stell ich morgen rein, wenn ichs schaff ...
> ...



Danke für Eure AW'n. Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Bilder... Nächste Woche hole ich meine Lampe ab. Mal sehen, wie das night-bike-feeling so ist.

Grüße aus HD

Knud


----------



## TortureKing (10. Dezember 2004)

ähm ... sks-Cross-Gripp ?????


----------



## maggus12345 (10. Dezember 2004)

hi,

ich hab mir mal die black Diamond gemeni kommen lassen.

link hier:

http://www.unterwegs.biz/index.php?load=/Black-Diamond.html&sid=3e1f9520a034725853d692ee4644e1e8

für 39,90. werde sie heute abend mal ausprobieren und dann bissi berichten.

bis dahin

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (10. Dezember 2004)

so,

komme gerade von ner kurzen probefahrt zurück. funktioniert bei absoluter dunkelheit in der natur (wald, wiese, etc.) eigentlich ganz gut. bei schnellen, gefährlicheren abfahrten allerdings wirds schon ein wenig kritisch. ich habe aber gelesen, dass es noch stärkere birnen für die gemini gibt. werd mal versuchen, eine aufzutreiben und dann nochmal berichten. für kleinere nachtfahrten gehts aber schon. 

hier noch ein kleines foto, war nur zum testen. sollte es sich mit der helleren lampe als gut erweisen, sollte die sache schon noch mit kabelbindern o.ä. befestigt werden.


----------



## vegavoodooking (11. Dezember 2004)

Knudinsky schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ebay hab' ich mir dann eine *35W Marwi für 129,-* bestellt und warte nun darauf.


ich auch...   und eben ist meine gekommen...  geiles Teil!!  
habe natürlich gleich erstmal alles zerlegt um zu sehen, aus was das Ding  überhaupt besteht.
Also eines der Plastikteilchen werde ich sofort in Metall ändern, nämlich die Gewindehülse zwischen den Lampen. Die Halteschrauben drehen jetzt schon durch.  

*Eines irritiert mich aber gewaltig:* sobald die Lampe, egal welche, 2-3 Minuten brennt und ich schalte sie ab, beschlägt sofort die Scheibe von innen. Der Gedanke, dass das tatsächlich Wasser ist, wenn auch nur Luftfeuchtigkeit, macht mir doch gewisse Sorgen.
ist das normal? geht da nicht die Lampe vorzeitig hinüber? kann ich da was gegen tun? vielleicht Silika-Gel-Tütchen reinlegen? oder Reiskörner oder weiß der Teufel was?

bye, Volker


----------



## Knudinsky (11. Januar 2005)

vegavoodooking schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Eines irritiert mich aber gewaltig:* sobald die Lampe, egal welche, 2-3 Minuten brennt und ich schalte sie ab, beschlägt sofort die Scheibe von innen. Der Gedanke, dass das tatsächlich Wasser ist, wenn auch nur Luftfeuchtigkeit, macht mir doch gewisse Sorgen.



Hallo, Leute! Gut Ding braucht wohl Weile... Ich hab meine Lampe samt Eigenbau-Helmadapter fertig (siehe Bilder). Mit Lenkermontage werde ich aber auch noch ausprobieren. Den Akku habe ich erstmal auf meinen (wohl abzutrainierenden...) Bauch gepackt, dort ist er im Winter halt schön warm und das Kabel bleibt kurz. Nun warte ich nur noch auf's dunkel werden... Dann berichte ich wieder.

Übrigens: Meine Lampe beschlägt auch kurz nach dem Ausschalten - habe auch noch keine Antwort gefunden. Ich warte mal ab und frage mal bei meinem Shop nach.


----------

